# Moen stop check valve....?



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Very low hot water pressure....?*

Weird happenings........:blink:

Friend of mine has a Moen shower with a thermostat control seperate and an ...on/flow control valve body........

Exploded diagram: http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/exploded-parts-views/ts3450pt.pdf

The hot water side has low pressure,....took the shower head off,.... steady pressure,....very low......spilling out, rather than a thrust...cold is fine.......


Could the stop check valve be causing this , or could it be the sweep thermostat cartridge fouled up with contaminates.....

The sweep cartridge does come out.....correct.....:blink:

5 years old....

If it was wood, I would know what to do,,,..:laughing: but...


B,


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Clean the check stop.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Call 1 800 buy moen, tell them the problem they will send you the part for free in a few days. Guaranteed for life


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ya,/.



I tried that....

You know what the wait time was 1hr-16min........:laughing:...

It may be guaranteed for life,..but I bet your pacience isn't.....:laughing:


Seriously,.....

Selective process,built into that claim..,.....strategic and well thought out.........


Customer service has vanished.......



B,


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, I have called them a few times and never waited more than 5 min.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not. Kidding,....


......you have another number other than what is printed on the material that came with the unit.....:blink:


Cause the one I have.....


:whistling.....


B,


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Be sure your right on the age. There's the first generation and the 2nd generation and the date of change was 2006. 

Replace all the parts, don't clean them, this is a known issue and Moen will give you the parts.

The reason why the phone calls are a long wait is because of a recent warranty change at the corporate level.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you,
As far as a known issue- are you refering to the stop check valves or the sweep valve....or both......?:blink: 

What is it that causes this problem......:blink:


B,


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Both. It was never a great design and even the Moen reps hate it. They don't sell many of those, once you go to this type of system Kohler is just a better unit.

Still, it's not a BAD unit infact it flow quite well. Fortunately Moen will get the parts out to you right away.


----------

